# A tight gas locker, Swift 530lp & gaslow



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Swift 530 LP 2008 & gaslow
Hi 
Im looking to fit Gaslow in this Mh.
My minimal requirement is a 6kg bottle plus filler kit. At about 95 & 62 pounds from Hamiltons. No problem but,
Ideally I would like to put in the 11kg bottle but the gas locker door opening is only a tight 299mm wide even with the door frame off.
As the bottle is semi-permanent is there away of getting the 308mm
diameter 11kg bottle in to the gas locker compartment by removal and refixing the backing worktop and cupboard to squeezing the metal gas box over the gas bottle? 
A supplementary question is, If I go with the 6kg single bottle and I did empty the gaslow is it safe and ok to undo the bottle and connect to a calor 4.5kg butane .?
A two 6kg set up I feel has an unecconomic pay back time.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If you have allready read Alugas Thirsk,read no further,but,their cylinders are a different size to Gaslow,and the top handling ring is detachable.
We would have had an Alugas fixed cylinder,but it would have upset the warranty.Hope this helps.
Ted


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I watched the Gaslow fitter hacksaw off the handle to make a Gaslow bottle fit a locker. No compunction. Just did it
So you have a choice.

C.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Have you got room to fit a tank underneath the van? this way you be able to carry a decent amount of gas and have an external locker extra as well.


Richard...


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We had a Swift 530LP and fitted 2 x 6kg Gaslow Bottles and Filler Kit (we moved the rig from the Swift to the Rapido when we changed Motorhomes.) With regards payback time - how do you factor in the convenience of just filling up rather than lugging bottles in and out of the locker?
Both the filler and the feed outlets have non return valves so you should be able to change over to another bottle if required, but I would be wary doing this often as the joints took a lot of sealing on ours.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*gaslow and tight locker*

Hi thank the interest and replies.
The overlocker worktop and metal box top were fairly simple to open up & reinstate with care. The gaslow 11kg bottle fits in leaving the required 13cm over the top and useful side space. 
As this single bottle set up give more gas than the two calor, and is refllable at part full. I think it will prove more convenient.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the same van and have two gaslows with an auto change over valve. My filler is fitted to the locker door, I changed the whole lot from my previous van. It works well and the savings do not come into it just the convenience of being able to get gas whenever i need it, not lugging bottles around and not fiddling with hoses.


----------

